# Got my USPc 45 in today



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now I have a matching set - a 9mm and a 45 ACP.

The 45 will be my new carry gun. Instead of a 1911, I went with this because of the hot Texas summers!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:drooling::drooling:

Congrats, _Shipwreck_! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! 

Very nice looking couple. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats!

Nice set ya got there


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats!
You got a pair of very nice HKs.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

What I love about my Usp for carry is the location of the mag release.
No worries aboyt that mag popping out,,great gun


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great looking set of handguns. Do you plan on carrying your HK cocked and locked?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jeb21 said:


> Great looking set of handguns. Do you plan on carrying your HK cocked and locked?


Yes, that's my plan. The choice was between a 1911 or the HK. I picked the HK, but plan on cocked and locked.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I was curious whether the action played any roll in your decision or if it was mostly about the weight and the Texas heat. 

I tried carrying a Browning Hi power but being a revolver guy at heart I just could not get comfortable with the cocked and locked, even though I know it is safe. So I switch back to revolvers and to carrying non-single action pistols. 

Enjoy your new pistol -


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jeb21 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was curious whether the action played any roll in your decision or if it was mostly about the weight and the Texas heat.
> 
> I tried carrying a Browning Hi power but being a revolver guy at heart I just could not get comfortable with the cocked and locked, even though I know it is safe. So I switch back to revolvers and to carrying non-single action pistols.
> 
> Enjoy your new pistol -


Yea, I was actually looking at the Springfield Champion. So, I wanted a cocked and locked gun. But, the USPc will resist rust much better with Texas heat. Strangely enough - the USPc 45 actually has less felt recoil than a stainless Champion 1911 45 I rented.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice Shipwreck. I foolishly parted with mine. Liked eveything but that DA trigger. Locked and cocked makes for a nice solution.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm very happy with mine. It's a little thick for me for IWB carry, but not too bad. I carry mine decocked, so the first pull's DA. I'm afraid I'd forget to drop a safety on SA-only since all three of my carry guns are DA/SA.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I'm very happy with mine. It's a little thick for me for IWB carry, but not too bad. I carry mine decocked, so the first pull's DA. I'm afraid I'd forget to drop a safety on SA-only since all three of my carry guns are DA/SA.


The thickness is fine for me on IWB. :mrgreen:


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Now I have a matching set - a 9mm and a 45 ACP.
> 
> The 45 will be my new carry gun. Instead of a 1911, I went with this because of the hot Texas summers!


I know this is an old post but I want to get a USP45 and was wondering if someone could explain the Variants. I want to get the one with the first pull long/heavy and the rest short/light, like my V3 P2000. Thanks.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

paine said:


> I know this is an old post but I want to get a USP45 and was wondering if someone could explain the Variants. I want to get the one with the first pull long/heavy and the rest short/light, *like my V3* P2000. Thanks.


Sounds like you answered your own question.

Anyway, a three second Google search led me to this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_&_Koch_USP

Variants 1 and 2 (double action/single action, decocking and safety lever)
Variants 1 (lever on left) and 2 (lever on right) allow the user to carry the pistol in a single-action mode (cocked and locked) with the manual safety engaged. This same pistol, without modification, can be carried in double-action mode, with or without the manual safety engaged, and with the benefit of a decocking lever.

Variants 3 and 4 (double action/single action, decocking lever, but no safety)
Variants 3 (lever on left) and 4 (lever on right) provide the user with a frame-mounted decocking lever that does not have the "safe" position. This combination only allows the hammer to be lowered from SA position to DA position. It does not provide the "safe" position to prevent the pistol from firing when the trigger is pulled.

Variants 5 and 6 (double action only, with safety lever)
For the double action only user, variants 5 (lever on left), 6 (lever on right), and of the USP operate as double action only pistols with a bobbed hammer always returning to the DA position (forward) after each shot is fired. To fire each shot, the trigger must be pulled through the smooth DA trigger pull. Variants 5 and 6 have a manual safety lever.

Variants 7 and 8 (double action only, no control lever)
No control lever is provided on variant 7. Variant 8 is similar to variant 7.

Variants 9 and 10 (double action/single action, safety lever, but no decocking)
Variants 9 (lever on left) and 10 (lever on right) allow the shooter to carry the pistol in a single-action mode (cocked and locked) with the manual safety engaged. This same pistol, without modification, can be carried in double-action mode (hammer down), with or without the manual safety engaged. The double action mode offers a second strike/double action capability in case of a misfire. The control lever has no decocking function on variants 9 and 10 so one would have to carefully lower the hammer manually.

LEM (Law Enforcement Modification) Trigger
Developed especially for the U.S. government, the Law Enforcement Modification (or LEM for short), is a USP DAO (Double-Action Only) model with a unique trigger mechanism. This mechanism improves the double action trigger performance and reduces the weight of the DAO trigger pull to 7.5-8.5 pounds. Aside from the LEM mechanism, it is identical to the USP Variant 7 (DAO) model.


----------



## sbn (Mar 4, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Now I have a matching set - a 9mm and a 45 ACP.
> 
> The 45 will be my new carry gun. Instead of a 1911, I went with this because of the hot Texas summers!


Nice guns. I carry a usp 9mm compact myslef. Wish I could carry a larger cal.

Question: do you know of any good weapon lights that will fit the USPc and any holster that will take this gun and a light?

How is the kickback when firing the 45? Think the kickback on the 9mm is fairly large compaired to the standard usp 9mm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sbn said:


> Nice guns. I carry a usp 9mm compact myslef. Wish I could carry a larger cal.
> 
> Question: do you know of any good weapon lights that will fit the USPc and any holster that will take this gun and a light?
> 
> How is the kickback when firing the 45? Think the kickback on the 9mm is fairly large compaired to the standard usp 9mm.


I personally find the recoil of the USPc 45 to not be that bad. It was less than I expected, and it is less than a 45 ACP stainless steel Springfield Champion 1911 I rented. I was very surprised. I have over 600 rounds thru mine now - and all I had to do was change out the magazine springs.

HK magazine springs really suck. After 3 trips with my 9mm USPc - I had to swop out all the mag springs (and with future mags I bought, they did the same thing after 3 trips) because they would not lock the slide back reliably.

I had the same issue with the USPc45 mags starting on the 3rd trip. But, I swopped them out with +10% wolff springs, and problem solved. :mrgreen:

I can't comment on the light/holster issue as I don't have a weapons light on either of mine.


----------

